# Is this Black Walnut?



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Can any of you guys identify this? It was pulled out of an old barn on property where there used to be a sawmill. It is a very old piece of wood. We cut a piece off, planed it a little and then sanded. It was so dark you could hardly see the grain, but it shined up real nice without much work. The owner of the place thinks it's black walnut. Sorry they were taken with my cheap cell phone.

If you have an idea of what it could be worth I'd really appreciate it too. It's rough cut, approximately 4"x4"x about 6' Thanks in advance.


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

By the 2x4 in the pic it looks like walnut.What state was the barn in?


----------



## skiroy56 (Aug 7, 2011)

All wood is worth something. I would make an offer you feel comfortable with just to have it for a future project and determine the species later. Just 1 piece or several?
Of course that is if you have the room to store it.


----------



## R.S.Goines (Mar 23, 2012)

Well I can't say that it is or isn't walnut from the pics, but if it is it should bring between $8.00 & $16.00 per board ft. depending on grade, color, moisture content,regional location, ect. If your friend has only the one piece I doubt it will be worth his time to try and sell it. However he could put it in an on line auction, or on cl I guess. But if he has many pieces that's a whole other story.


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Well I was actually there to look through his old barns to find wood and other stuff when I came across this old beam. Apparently he had some black walnut boards, but they were sold a while back. I was wanting to get it, but he wanted to wait to see what it was worth, but I don't want to pay anywhere near retail since I was the one who found it and dug it out, he never knew it was there. It could very well have sat there another 20 years or till he died and his kids just gave everything away, so I'm actually a little frustrated he wouldn't give me a good price so I could buy it then considering the amount of my sweat that went in to finding it. But in the end, it's not mine, so there's only so much I can say about it.


----------



## R.S.Goines (Mar 23, 2012)

I've know people like that my whole life ( I am also an antiques dealer), they hang on to everything even if they don't need it or want it and always believe they will get full ticket for it when they sell it. Now if I were in your place, I would consider the board to air dried and at best #1 common grade which means it was worth just about as much as the labor it took to uncover it. the owner should have given it to you and been glad to get one more piece of unwanted and unused stuff out of his barn. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

He did give me some good deals on other stuff so I'm not really meaning to complain. Just really liked the piece before I even knew it was walnut and wanted to get it.


----------



## marlinjenson (Jul 24, 2012)

It does look like Walnut but not sure if its black walnut.


----------

